# Looking For Grouper



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Looking for some help on where to get into some grouper. Is going out to the edge the place or are they starting to move in closer to some of the public numbers, not looking for any specific numbers just some areas to troll around and find some good bottom. Any and all help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!

GatorDoc


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

what kind of boat are you running, range ,and most important electronics. All makes a big diffrence on where all of us can point you. TIM


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

About December to February they will be in closer in greater numbersaround some public spots. I got most of my grouper within 8 miles of the beach during that time from last year. They are starting to move in based on what I am seeing on my dives. But they are still very skittish and staying in their holes. And the number of them are not high right now yet.


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Tim,

I am running a 20 foot Grady White with a Mercury200 hp motor. 80 gallon tank. Have a Garmin 305c GPS and Lowrance X96 fish finder. I was looking at possibly headin gout near Paradise Hole, The Edge, or even Green's Hole. Thanks for the help. 

Ed


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey i fished paradise hole 3 times this summer and got 2 nice groupers. i guess just check that area out, now after it doesnt see so much pressure anymore.



good luck


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Live bottom is where i would point you trysler grounds are from 16 to 25 miles most everything is live bottom around go to the mbt divers website for numbers for trysler #s put out some trolling plugs and watch you your bottom machine between #s just remember most live bottom areas dont mark up big , it is just lots of little spikes , that area is very much worth your time investigating. If there is one thing i have learned about fishing grouper in pensacola is that the bigger spots dont always hold the most fish.Live bottom areas are filled with what i call cheese bottom ,little holes in the sea floor that dont mark very well on a bottom machine but the live bottom gives it away usally.Put your time into looking around and it will greatly pay off.I hope this will help. Tim


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

P.S live bait is a must


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Are ya from another planet? Like ole Recess said,live bait is a must during the winter months. Preferably a squirrelfish but some white trout or even a big pinfish will work.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I like the area of the timberholes it is a good live bottom area .But with that said we have fished that area of the timberholes and thoughly i will say . We have scanned it over and have logged away 50-60 #s from there all which we have dropped livies, jigs, cut baits and with not much to show for it.maybe just not the right spot ,baits,tide etc. eveytime i have been there, there has been charter boats within sight and passing by all day. That tells me it gets alot of pressure, We are lucky to see 3 boats all day on the south end of the trylsers. Less pressure usally results in more quality fish. This is only a matter of opinion that i personlly have. Ijust havenever done very well at the timberholes. If you have a good # for there keep it . The only problem is 50 charter boats have them too.Im very confident that we have #sat the trylser groundsthat maybe a handful of people might have.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

"you never know unless you go. "



I like that and oh so true!!!


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks all for the info. I have yet to get out due to work and the uncooperative sea state. Hoping to get out soon. Once I do I will post a report and pics if the fishing pays off. Again thanks for the info.

GatorDoc


----------



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

out of panama city pass, heading 210, 40 nm out. Live pin fish is working.From last week.


----------

